
Israeli High-Tech Mergers and Buyouts Topped $10B in 2016 - wslh
http://www.thetower.org/4396oc-israeli-high-tech-mergers-and-buyouts-topped-10-billion-in-2016/
======
peterschroeder
I have dealt with some Israeli tech companies, and those guys know what they
are doing. This is just the beginning. The tech scene there is absolutely
booming.

~~~
omegaredmonkey
How is this any different from the Tech boom in other places like Asia?

